# Now Hiring 2 plow driver for our company pickup trucks



## BL Plow Service (Nov 7, 2011)

Now Hiring 2 drivers for our company owned pickup trucks
We are hiring for our driver position. The candidate must have experience and be available 24/7. Hourly pay range is $30-$34 per hour depending on experience and your route should take approx. 5-6 hours to complete. The work is in the Northwest suburbs of Chicago and its all residential properties. Please contact Mike at 847-395-9394 to set up a interview.


----------

